# Kuk Sool Won Cho Geup Hyung breakdown



## Sdlively (Feb 8, 2015)

Just wondering since I hopefully be going for my blue belt this month if anyone who practices Kuk Sool Won has ever taken the time to break down this hyung into techniques and/or pressure point applications? I have been trying to but having a little trouble.

Thanks!


----------



## Geetarman (Feb 8, 2015)

Not quite sure what your looking for if you mean relating it to techniques your learing, Ki Bon Soo etc then probably not work looking for as these things really aren't part of the forms. 
You could probably relates some of the strikes to pressure point strike though but at this early stage of your training best to concern yourself with good form and flowing movement. 
I'm currently a 1st degree in KSW. Good luck with your grading. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

